# Have you tried...



## lafemmenoir (Jan 21, 2007)

Fashion Fair's eyeshadow palette?  I saw it in an Ebony magazine with the DreamGirls on the cover...It's 22.50 USD and looked pretty but I don't know the quality of their shadows.  Comments?


----------



## Sundae (Jan 21, 2007)

sorry, haven't tried anything from fashion fair


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Jan 21, 2007)

I saw it in a department when I went to buy one of their foundations. It looked ok but I wasn't like 'oohh wow'.....if you get what I mean


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 21, 2007)

My sister had one of their shadows (a GWP, ofcourse) and I didn't even know they HAD shadows. The payoff is OK, but as a whole, I'm just not interested in their products. I haven't seen the 'Dreamgirls' one, though.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks!  saved me some $$


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 21, 2007)

Nope, I haven't tried them.


----------



## braidey (Jan 21, 2007)

I tried one of their new pallettes and it has about 20-24 colors in it.  It is called eyeshadow waves. I like the colors and I think it is worth 22.50.  I have recently started using their blushes and they last all day.


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_I tried one of their new pallettes and it has about 20-24 colors in it.  It is called eyeshadow waves. I like the colors and I think it is worth 22.50.  I have recently started using their blushes and they last all day._

 
2nd!! I have it and I love it! Fashion Fairs foundations suck but check out some eyecolors and blushes, they do last a long time!


----------



## aziza (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw the palette a few weeks ago while in Dillard's but it wasn't out as a tester. It did look nice though. 

Kind of off topic but the whole Fashion Fair line pisses me off...they have the potential to do great things but instead it just sits there all stagnant. Ebony and Jet are still widely popular (and still black owned)...an investment should be made to improve the line.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Kind of off topic but the whole Fashion Fair line pisses me off...they have the potential great things but instead it just sits there all stagnant. Ebony and Jet are still widely popular (and still black owned)...an investment should be made to improve the line._

 
I agree. Back in the 70s and 80s, I was all about Fashion Fair. That was the only “black line” in my area. I used to have to travel to Tallahassee or Pensacola, FL to get it. Then Gayfers, in our mall, finally started carrying it. I was in heaven! Then, look like overnight they  started going downhill in the 90s. I would get an allergic reaction to some of the shadows, the foundations sucked, they didn’t carry a blot powder, the lipstick formula changed – they would go bad so quickly. So, I strayed to other brands and became dissatisfied w/them, too, until I found MAC last year. 

You’re right SumtingSweet, they should have improved the line!! They had the majority market – They out sold Flori Roberts and other black lines. But, they just let their advantage slip away.  If the family members were not business people, then they should have hired people who could have improved the business. Look what Ford Motor Co’s grandson did. He stepped down as CEO because he knew he didn’t have what it took to keep the company competitive. But, looking at their stock; he may have waited too long to do so.


----------



## braidey (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mekaboo* 

 
_2nd!! I have it and I love it! Fashion Fairs foundations suck but check out some eyecolors and blushes, they do last a long time!_

 
Their creame to powder foundations are really heavy but if you blend them well they look pretty good. They also  have really good loose and pressed powders, cleansers, moisturizers, and a few good colors in their lipsticks.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 10, 2011)

I think Fashion Fair has upped their game when it comes to their products. I have two blushes from them as well as an eyeshadow palette. And I want to go back for some of their lip glosses. Their foundation is still a bit off for me but Sam Fine swears by their finishing powder.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Sep 26, 2011)

Fashion Fair has the best blushes! The red is truly a great red..They also have a color blush called chocolate chip....Old skool contour!!
  	They need to up their game..they could own the market if they were smart... It's a shame that Flori Roberts has basically fallen apart. Sold and resold..


----------



## dundada (May 11, 2012)

I recently went to the Fashion Fair counter in Debenhams on Oxford Street in London and they picked out one of the lines newer colors for me regarding their foundations. The young lady there put on the Foundation Stick on me in Butterscotch, and I have to say it matched me perfectly, although what I wanted to look at was the Cream to Powder Foundation in the compact, but for some reason she wouldn't show it to me *shrugs shoulders*

  	Maybe they were out of Butterscotch in that item, but hey if you're out just say it! I won't bite your head off! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey maybe their Cream to Powder Foundation still sucks and they didn't improve it yet, but maybe that isn't the case at all...I dunno...

  	But the Foundation Stick from Fashion Fair stayed on me for the whole day it looked like, it stayed matte without any extra powder on top of it, and it didn't transfer. So finally Fashion Fair has a winner! Yay! Thank you Sam Fine!

  	The lady at their counter did say that they recently got rid of the foundations with the red tones, 'No more red tones!' she said loudly! Ha ha!

  	It's too bad that Fashion Fair took so many light-years and dead stars hanging around in outer space later to improve upon their own packaging and the foundations that some of their consumers always said showed up as 'too red' and weird and unnatural. They waited until they were hanging by a thread to get someone like Sam Fine or Pat McGrath on board. That's so silly for such a well loved and remembered brand. But thanks again Sam!

  	I bought their Cherry Wine lipstick from a Boots in south London but while the color is lovely, it's too shiny and not matte enough for me. And it's too sheer. Someone on Makeupalley said that FF's lipsticks do smear a bit. So hopefully Sam Fine can change those around as well. That company has long needed some modernity. Come on Sam Fine and get stuck into that job!


----------



## JESmakeup (May 21, 2012)

That's it!!! I am going to check out FF again!! I used it years and years ago with my mom... so let me try it again!!


dundada said:


> I recently went to the Fashion Fair counter in Debenhams on Oxford Street in London and they picked out one of the lines newer colors for me regarding their foundations. The young lady there put on the Foundation Stick on me in Butterscotch, and I have to say it matched me perfectly, although what I wanted to look at was the Cream to Powder Foundation in the compact, but for some reason she wouldn't show it to me *shrugs shoulders*
> 
> Maybe they were out of Butterscotch in that item, but hey if you're out just say it! I won't bite your head off! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## jemhillsgirl (Jul 5, 2012)

I've tried it before but I don't really like the quality..


----------

